# Website Specialization--Just Landscapes :)



## D-B-J (Aug 4, 2015)

Up until now, I've had a mix of photography styles on my website--landscape, still-life, people, pets, etc.  I've made the decision to concentrate my website on landscapes and workshops, as a) that's what I'm most passionate about and b) that's what makes me money.  While I still _can_ do portrait shoots, I don't want to advertise them.  Has anyone made this kind of switch?  Any things I should know and be careful of?  

Jake

P.S., if you go to my site, it won't be fully changed over yet. I'm currently in the process of that.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Aug 4, 2015)

I recently did the same thing with my site, (after having Rob Grimm review my site) I use to have Weddings, Engagement, People, Product, Real state, and Studio (aka Jack of All) now I have 3 Products, Real State, and Food/Beverage this is what I really enjoy shooting now. But I didn't delete the other galleries I have hide them and if by some change someone ask if I photography people I can then send them a link to these galleries.

Any good idea is to use sub-domains for your other work I.E. Still-Life.redskiesphotography.com or Pets.redskiesphotography.com this way you are showing clients exactly what they want to see.


----------

